# Grundlagen DB erstellen



## MarioW1986 (29. Jan 2013)

Hallo, ich möchte mich mal ein bisschen in Sachen "Arbeiten mit Datenbanken in Java" informieren. Ich habe schon diverse Programme in Java geschrieben und finde mich immer besser mit der Thematik zurecht  Weiter habe ich auch Erfahrungen im Umgang mit MySQL. Meine Frage ist jetzt, was benötige ich um in Java mit Datenbanken zu arbeiten?

Mir geht es hauptsächlich um die Vorbereitungen die ich vornehmen muss um später Abfragen in Java machen zu können. Hintergrund der ganzen Sache ist, dass ich in naher Zukunft über die Datenbank, Daten von Personen ausgeben lassen will(Ausgabe in einer GUI). 

Wenn es soweas schonmal gab (wovon ich ausgehe) dann verlinken  ansosnten wäre ich sehr dankbar wenn die Erfahrenen unter Euch mal ein Paar Tipps zu Tools und und und geben könnten 

Danke

EDIT:

Bitte auch wenn möglich alternativen zu MySQL anbieten


----------



## Marcinek (29. Jan 2013)

Du weißt, also schonmal, dass es sowas gab.

Wieso suchst du dann nicht danach? - Zu Faul sollte man nicht sein.

Wenn du diese Sachen nicht findest, würde ich mich damit an deiner Stelle gar nicht erst beschäftigen.


----------



## MarioW1986 (29. Jan 2013)

also auf solche unwichtigen Kommentare kann ich auch gut und gerne verzichten. Ich bin mal davon ausgegangen, dass ich nicht der erste bin der das in der Weise fragt und ich hab schon geguckt aber bin nicht speziell darüber gestolpert. also spar dir deine nutzlosen Kommentare. Du warst früher sicher auch froh wenn dir jemand weitergeholfen hat


----------



## Marcinek (29. Jan 2013)

:lol:

Meine Leistungen stehen hier nicht in Frage.

---

Wieso googelst du nicht danach? Was hast du da gefunden, was dich nicht weiter bringt?

Nach welchen Stichworten hast du gegoogelt?

Möchtest du nur, dass jemand anders für dich die Arbeit macht?

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## MarioW1986 (29. Jan 2013)

nee eigentlich nicht, ich war bisher immer begeistert von der Hilfe in dem Forum aber jetzt nach deine Antworten zweifel ich daran. Ich suche mir besser woanders Hilfe. Bei kompetenteren Menschen.


----------



## Phash (29. Jan 2013)

haha 

das ist wie im Bilderbuch hier 

http://www.java-forum.org/hausaufga...eim-erschleichen-loesungen-fuer-aufgaben.html

google einfach mal nach java und datenbanken... und du findest 100000 Seiten...

evtl ist Hibernate noch interessant... gibts noch viel tollere tutorials für


----------



## Fab1 (29. Jan 2013)

Hallo,


Schau mal hier: So eine Art einstieg in das ganze
ich habe auch immer lang MySQL benutzt und bin damit auch ganz gut zurecht gekommen. Es war zwar am Anfang ein langer Kampf, bis ich alles heraus hatte, aber danach kann man es wenigstens.

Alternativen zu MySQL. Kommt grundsätzlich drauf an was du machen möchtest. Für den Anfang reicht MySQL aus. Eventuell könnte man überlegen eine lokale Datenbank zu benutzen. Näheres siehe hier: http://www.java-forum.org/datenbanken/122865-eingebettete-datenbanken.html


----------



## MarioW1986 (30. Jan 2013)

Hallo,
@Phash diese Antwort hättest du dir auch sparen können, weil ich keine Lösung sondern einen Tipp haben wollte. Ich habe niemals verlangt mir eine fertige Lösung für irgendwas zu geben. Ich wollte mich nur zu einer Materie informieren mit der ich noch nicht gearbeitet habe. Wenn ich solche informationen bei einem sog. Forum nicht finden kann und nur mit unkompetenten Antworten rechnen kann dann brauche ich auch ein sog. Forum nicht. Hier scheinen ein paar sehr hochnäsige Leute dabei zu sein, die anderen gerne unter die Nase reiben wie toll Sie doch sind und dass Sie alles können und dabei vergessen, dass auch Sie mal klein angefangen haben und damals über jede konstruktive Antwort froh waren.

Aber glücklicherweise gibt es auch noch User wie Fab1. Danke für die beiden Links. Das sollte mir erstmal weiterhelfen  Ich hab auch schon gegoogelt und auch viele Ergebnisse gehabt aber wenn mann die falschen Suchbegriffe im Zusammenhang eingibt kommt schnell was sehr unnützliches raus. Daher die Anfrage im Forum für eine kleine Hilfestellung 

Danke das wars auch schon. Jetzt können sich die unkompetenten unter euch wieder um andere nichtwissende kümmern und denen unkonstruktive Antworten geben.

Gruß


----------

